# CPT 90765 used in an ASC?



## sgormsen (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it appropriate to report CPT 90765/IV infusion in an ASC setting?
I received a denial from a carrier indicating that effective Jan 2008 that this procedure could only be done in an in-patient setting?
Any info or documentation on this would be greatly appreciated.
thank you,
Sue


----------

